# HOW ABOUT THESE DOORMATS!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Me and a buddy decided to try a little late night action wading for some flounder and crabs!! Didn't do to bad for a short night of it. Here are some pics of our catch!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

nice catch, next time call a brotha'


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I hear ya man!!I cant show you all my honey holes LOL !!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:clap:clap nice slabs


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

MIGHTY FINE SLABS!!:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice sound side flounder.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Fish


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

That looks like wilson.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Sueweee! Them some pigs.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep that's ol' Wilson doin a little flounder sticken with us !!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Now that was some fun! He didn't mention the crabs we scooped. Got quite a few of them too. Let's do it again.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish looks like super time:hungry


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## DCorb (May 30, 2009)

Nice fish Mark,who's that with you.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Its not Mark its me Daniel Dummmm Boyyyyy!!!!! Thats Donnie with us. Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## TroutSlayer78 (Jul 12, 2009)

:hungrytasty tasty:hungry


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Ol corbin. Idiot boy catches fire with bucket!


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Catch...Those are a great stuffin size!!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Man O Man nice fish guys let me know if yall are going to the shark get together i will be out there


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some awesome flatties you guys have there! Great report!


----------

